# Pope: 'There Is No Hell'



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Says the false commie prophet on his way to the nether regions.



> In another interview with his longtime atheist friend, Eugenio Scalfari, Pope Francis claims that Hell does not exist and that condemned souls just "disappear." This is a denial of the 2,000-year-old teaching of the Catholic Church about the reality of Hell and the eternal existence of the soul.


https://www.cnsnews.com/blog/michael-w-chapman/pope-francis-there-no-hell


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Whew...

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This man had such great potential.

He started out from a point of complete humility. He fed the hungry as a priest. He continued to do so as pope, sneaking away in normal priestly garb so as to not be recognized. He washed the feet or prisoners, and was the first Pope to ever wash a female's feet. He addressed and rebuked the priests who have preyed on young boys instead of ignoring it as past popes have done. He opened the financial records for the Vatican bank, which had been sealed from public eye for, I think, centuries.
I thought they'd finally picked a decent man.

That has all changed now.
May God forgive the poor souls who follow this false teacher.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The man has been false prophet and bought and paid for globalist since day one as Pope. He unquestionably follows the One World Order playbook.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

To carry this his thought to a final conclusion (which I do not subscribe to), if there is no hell, then there can be no heaven and no heaven = no God.
I find it hard to understand how he can take several thousand years of biblical references to hell and just chuck it.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Dude's never been to California !


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

NKAWTG said:


> To carry this his thought to a final conclusion (which I do not subscribe to), if there is no hell, then there can be no heaven and no heaven = no God.
> I find it hard to understand how he can take several thousand years of biblical references to hell and just chuck it.


He is a globalist commie. Commies do not believe in God and neither does this Pope.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I've been told that the Catholic bible is different from the Christian bible.
I wouldn't know, because I've never studied the former.
But the pope obviously has not read Revelations. Or Matthew. 

Notice I did not capitalize "pope" because I don't worship him as a god.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been told that the Catholic bible is different from the Christian bible.
> I wouldn't know, because I've never studied the former.
> But the pope obviously has not read Revelations. Or Matthew.
> 
> *Notice I did not capitalize "pope" because I don't worship him as a god.*


Neither does a majority of Catholics.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

He's a Jesuit. That should tell anyone that he is a socialist at best.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> My Catholic friends who fear that the current pope is remaking the Catholic Church into his image have been provided another reason to fear. In an interview, Pope Francis has declared that there is no hell.


And now the Vatican trying to walk it back.....fake news.....



> Update 6:07 p.m. Eastern: The Vatican on Thursday denied reports that Pope Francis denied the existence of hell, saying that the conversation reported in the article should have been construed as an interview.
> 
> "What is reported by the author in today's article is the result of his reconstruction, in which the literal words pronounced by the Pope are not quoted," it said.
> 
> "No quotation of the aforementioned article must therefore be considered as a faithful transcription of the words of the Holy Father."


https://pjmedia.com/faith/pope-francis-says-no-hell/


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Yee Hawwww!!!! Screw youuu Ruuullllzzz!!!! :bs:


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I am catholic, but this man I do not, I repeat DO NOT recognize as my pope!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

He is a life long Socialist/Marxist. The church may have been just a road to the power. I don't know his soul I can't judge it. But he is wrong about Hell.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Being a Catholic, I was taken aback when he said that. I do believe this pope is a political pope, not a Christian/Catholic etc. How the hell did he get this far and no one saw his true underlying self. Self serving, instead of a servant to God.. 
Just shake my head in disbeleif.
But, I will say this, and I am all for getting corrected and schooled. But, someone did say that if God forgives everyone, then they will all go to heaven, so no one should go to hell, therefore hell will be an empty place. Can that be what he was saying?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

After learning how the church helped the Nazi's get out of Germany. After killing millions of people. Then allow their priest to sexually assault little boys. How can anybody follow or support such a disgraceful religion??

No hell, yeah right.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> He's a Jesuit. That should tell anyone that he is a socialist at best.


Good point on the devilish guy being a Jesuit. That group was practicing and spreading communism back when Karl Marx was still squiring mustard in his Pampers. Catholics use a translation of the Bible Called Douay Rheims. Its based on any earlier variant called the Latin Vulgate. Sure there are some odd things in it. One that stands out is removal of one of he Ten Commandments which prohibited worshipping graven images and another was broke into two parts so they could still claim to have ten. Thats pretty darned kinky. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douay–Rheims_Bible


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've been told that the Catholic bible is different from the Christian bible.
> I wouldn't know, because I've never studied the former.
> But the pope obviously has not read Revelations. Or Matthew.
> 
> Notice I did not capitalize "pope" because I don't worship him as a god.


It is not that different. There are many writings on hell, Satan and demons as well as witches and exorcism. Catholics do not worship him either although he is supposed to be God's representative. The Church survived Steven the 7th who was certifiably crazy and other poor Popes. Remember it is an elected position in the Church heirarchy.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

One day he will be in for a rude awakening, when he stands before the Throne of God...JM2C


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hes really going to be in for a shock when him and the antichrist get thrown into hell along with their pal the Devil. 
Revelation 20:10 And the devil, who deceived them, was thrown into the lake of burning sulfur, where the beast and the false prophet had been thrown. They will be tormented day and night for ever and ever.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A wolf in a priests robe. Beware of the false teacher.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sadly I think this pope may lead the Catholic Church into schism. He's a heretical train wreck.

Pope Bergoglio Spouts the Annihilationist Heresy-Again


> On Holy Thursday the world awoke to find that during his fifth interview with his friend Eugenio Scalfari, Italy's most famous atheist, Pope Bergoglio has denied the existence of hell for a second time, the first being an interview with the same Scalfari in 2015. The March 28 interview in La Repubblica, which Scalfari founded, attributes the following words to Bergoglio:
> 
> [Scalfari:] Your Holiness, in our previous meeting you told me that our species will disappear in a certain moment and that God, still out of his creative force, will create new species. You have never spoken to me about the souls who died in sin and will go to hell to suffer it for eternity. You have however spoken to me of good souls, admitted to the contemplation of God. But what about bad souls? Where are they punished?
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

A little off topic, but for a while now I've been hoping to start up a Catholic Prepper's group at this forum. So if you're Catholic, (Catholics only) here's the invite.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Two hardest things for mankind to understand. Hell and how to avoid it. We are all headed there. The detour is simple the saving grace of Christ , just so hard for mankind to except. It is just to easy. When you die in Christ there are no sins to be judged, they are forgiven, forgotten . If there were another way we would not have needed the Saviour . I will not stand before God to be judged. I have already been judge and found guilty, it is the Saviour that wipes them away, then I will stand before God with out fault.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Pope said there is no hell. 
The Cardinals deny he said it. 

Then chunks of plaster fall from the ceiling of St Peter’s Basilica, witnessed by tourists.

Interesting that all of this happened the day before Good Friday, in front of Michelangelo's Pieta sculpture - depicting Mary holding the crucified body of Jesus, who died to remove original sin, giving us the choice between heaven and hell.

You make the call. 

Happy Easter.

Pope Declares No Hell

Vatican Denies Pope Said There Is No Hell

Plaster chunks from St Peter's ceiling rain on worshippers...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey @Annie I seem to remember from catechism class, that Catholics MUST believe when the Pope speaks, he is the representative of Christ on earth, and he cannot make an error. Doesn't that open a can of worms.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

This is false. Pope has said it is false and that he never said anything like that. This is not a news article it is a blog .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Well in Mathews, Jesus warns of Hell endlessly ..
This Pope is a Communist and a heathen. Do they ever remove a Pope?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> This is false. Pope has said it is false and that he never said anything like that. This is not a news article it is a blog .


Umm, it's called Back Pedaling....He said it and his self avowed atheist "Friend" leaked his conversation, perhaps with a wink and a nod from His Holiness.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

The Pope has never been in Chicago during an August heat wave.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

To the OP, I give not 1 shat what this pope or any other pope says.



Annie said:


> A little off topic, but for a while now I've been hoping to start up a Catholic Prepper's group at this forum. So if you're Catholic, (Catholics only) here's the invite.


To @Annie s post,

Why only Catholics? Just curious.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Says the false commie prophet on his way to the nether regions.
> 
> https://www.cnsnews.com/blog/michael-w-chapman/pope-francis-there-no-hell


Does this mean I could do whatever the hell I want and still go to heaven?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

6811 said:


> Does this mean I could do whatever the hell I want and still go to heaven?


Maybe. I look at it as a natural first step for a communist. Deny the existence of Hell and then eventually deny the exist of Heaven and God.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> This is false. Pope has said it is false and that he never said anything like that. This is not a news article it is a blog .


The Pope didn't deny it. It was put out that the interview was not recorded and that there were no direct quotes from the Pope in the article.
The official statement was carefully crafted so that people would come to the same conclusion you did, but a careful reading of the release makes it clear it was not a denial.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Denton said:


> The Pope didn't deny it. It was put out that the interview was not recorded and that there were no direct quotes from the Pope in the article.
> The official statement was carefully crafted so that people would come to the same conclusion you did, but a careful reading of the release makes it clear it was not a denial.


Last time I checked Pope was not Jesus. Study the word of Jesus, not the word of the Pope. Many people can do great things in this world, and can have great knowledge but only God and Jesus son of God can truly lead you to the way. Don't get distracted Mr Denton, you are very smart good guy, but some times you need a friend to tell you to look around and focus on the BIGGER picture a bit more. Even if we as mere humans can't always see the ENTIRE bigger picture we can start trying to see more of it.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

6811 said:


> Does this mean I could do whatever the hell I want and still go to heaven?


NO! Hell is real, only SATIN! wants you to think it is not real so you stray from God and then you are HIS for eternity! Follow Jesus son of God and our true savior and leader to the one and ONLY promise land!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steven said:


> Last time I checked Pope was not Jesus. Study the word of Jesus, not the word of the Pope. Many people can do great things in this world, and can have great knowledge but only God and Jesus son of God can truly lead you to the way. Don't get distracted Mr Denton, you are very smart good guy, but some times you need a friend to tell you to look around and focus on the BIGGER picture a bit more. Even if we as mere humans can't always see the ENTIRE bigger picture we can start trying to see more of it.


Did I say something that caused you to think I am distracted or in need of redirecting?
The assertion was that the Pope stated he did not suggest there is no Hell. I pointed out that he did not say that. A release from the Vatican said that La Republica did not record the interview and had no direct quotes. That is not the same thing as directly and emphatically denying the assertion of La Republica.

Tracking?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> To the OP, I give not 1 shat what this pope or any other pope says.
> 
> To @Annie s post,
> 
> Why only Catholics? Just curious.


Not sure, but maybe she don't like all the drama that happens after the Protestants get all boozed up while doing chores on a Saturday morning, and then beat up on the Catholics come Saturday night. :devil:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Not sure, but maybe she don't like all the drama that happens after the Protestants get all boozed up while doing chores on a Saturday morning, and then beat up on the Catholics come Saturday night. :devil:











What a man; picking on little kids......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

500 years ago history could repeat it's self


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

9 year old grandson said pope needs to go back to school.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

My wife, who is Methodist, was told by her Catholic neighbors when she was a little girl that she was a heathen and was going to hell. She remarked this morning that now she doesn't know where she's supposed to go. LOL.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> To the OP, I give not 1 shat what this pope or any other pope says.
> 
> To @Annie s post,
> 
> Why only Catholics? Just curious.


Happy Easter. It's not that I don't love you guys, Slippy. It's just that we Catholics have our own set of problems and considerations. It'd be nice to be able to discuss those without the inevitable religious polemics and threads gettin' shut down.


----------

